# Ice Season Reviews/Stories & Evaluations



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Got out 15x this season eventhough my season didn't start till Jan 12th. Mainly focused on Perch all season. Hit Nimmy & Moggy. Didn't hit Erie, Skeeter or Pymy despite getting invites to join fellow OGFers. Just couldn't pull the trigger.

All in all it was a wonderful ice season despite not having one banner day or a truly memorable catch day. More often, my bucket was empty or less than a dozen keepers.

Catch observations indicated a larger class size of perch in Moggy vs Nimmy. The upside of catching larger Perch in Moggy vs Nimmy was evident.

Made new friends & reunited with old ones. Had the pleasure of introducing 2 newbies to ice fishing.....(Think both are hooked).

... A few laughs & a few more stories and of course a stogie while on the ice made an absolute wonderful ice season. 

See ya next season.


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

Agreed icebucketjohn, been a decent season for me, breakthrough actually. First season to consistently catch more than one fish. Would see tons of fish on camera, but getting them to take was a different story.

Traveled to some lakes I never fished before and did pretty good. Met a few fellow fisherman who had no problems giving out tidbits of information.

It’s been a bit challenging trying to keep track of the ice conditions with the unstable weather that had blasted through, some of which had closed a lake that I wanted to explore a little more. But forced me to explore some other lakes in which I found to be quite interesting to explore.


----------



## Jesco (Feb 13, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 483889
> 
> Got out 15x this season eventhough my season didn't start till Jan 12th. Mainly focused on Perch all season. Hit Nimmy & Moggy. Didn't hit Erie, Skeeter or Pymy despite getting invites to join fellow OGFers. Just couldn't pull the trigger.
> 
> ...





Trouthunter said:


> Agreed icebucketjohn, been a decent season for me, breakthrough actually. First season to consistently catch more than one fish. Would see tons of fish on camera, but getting them to take was a different story.
> 
> Traveled to some lakes I never fished before and did pretty good. Met a few fellow fisherman who had no problems giving out tidbits of information.
> 
> It’s been a bit challenging trying to keep track of the ice conditions with the unstable weather that had blasted through, some of which had closed a lake that I wanted to explore a little more. But forced me to explore some other lakes in which I found to be quite interesting to explore.


also agreed,got out about 8 times,made some new friends,caught e few fish, spent time with son,just plain had fun!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Worst ice season since I've started for me. But only been at it a a handful or so yrs.
Just couldn't commit to any trips. 
Did get an hour in one morning and caught quite a bit. Mostly trout. With a few dink gills an a crappie. So atleast that made the 2 hours of getting my stuff out an in order and driving to get bait worth it,lol. I really did miss getting out but had a blast doing what I was doing. 
I will say this. Ice fishing is work! You have to be dedicated to get out there constantly. Dragging/drying/maintaining/packing/unpacking/moving spots/ and just flat out hiking across ice and/or ice with snow on it takes a lot of work and time! 
But I think that's what makes it so fun. Especially to us working class heros!
Gonna be better prepared to hit it hard next year,God and ice willing.....


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey John, how did your chowder turn out? Am I missing out by not making a batch some time?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

1st time the wife made it & it turned out fantastic. Went with a New England style recipe without the corn and really really enjoyed it.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Good stuff . I make a chowder with walleye ( I usually us the big walleye back straps ) . 

Turns out great . Honestly tho . I think once you make the chowder base any sorta protein would be good . 

With ingredients like bacon , butter, and heavy cream it's bound to be good.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats on your successful season. As long as we all stay on top the ice.... I count that as successful.

First ice was the best looking ice I have seen in years! Could have skated the entire reservoir. 










Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## BudIce (Jan 10, 2015)

My first day on ice was January 11 my last day was yesterday. Caught dink bluegill and some nice trout to start the season. Had the dink perch days at mosquito, did catch a pike on one of my trips however. Managed a few crappie/perch/bluegill meals throughout the season. A solid Super Bowl fish fry on a wkend Michigan trip. No walleye this year but that’s alright had plenty of fun trying. Felt good to run the gas auger and pop some holes. Nothing like shanty life and walking on water


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Everyone likes a good sunset pic . Sooooo...


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

I agree was a good season for sure ! had good conversations with good people on the ice & Love the new hub cant wait to use it again!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Well, bought a new ice shanty, Eskimo 2400, just arrived last week. New ION auger, new ice cleats, and Livescope just arrived, plus a new rod case, so I didn’t get to play with any of it except the auger!!!!! Wife is yelling I should have waited for next fall to buy the stuff!!! Highlites were Long Lake for panfish, Old State for Guppies but some nice perch, lost a big cat at Springfield. Had the old guy on the bike telling me where all the fish are , LOl. Bald Eagle flying around Springfield. ION auger, got for $400 on clearance, unbelievably cuts through 12” of ice, cut most holes on Springfield in an hour than the whole ice fishing season. AND tungsten Jigs, Wonderbread color, became my favorite!!!!!


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Carpn said:


> Turns out great . Honestly tho . I think once you make the chowder base any sorta protein would be good .
> 
> With ingredients like bacon , butter, and heavy cream it's bound to be good.


laugh I'm no ice guy but you must be a cardiac professional looking for business  that stuff is too good to be healthy


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

Called my season last week as my local lake was mush ice. Beautiful day to make sure the hub shelter is completely dry and to clean up, dry out my Fish Trap X which saw the bulk of the duty this season. Cleaning up the gear for storage now. Does anyone use anything they recommend to lubricate the zippers? Had a couple zippers stick on me this year.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Silicone or Lithium fior Zippers


----------



## CRB (Jan 9, 2022)

Like IBJ said 100% silicone


----------

